# Rogers won't let me upgrade? Help!



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey all,
I have a moto razr v9, and it's rubbish. The battery life is good for maybe half a day, if I restrict it to texting and maybe a 5 minute phone call. The phone isn't even a year old.

I called rogers to complain about the phone, and ask about upgrading/replacing it with a 3GS. I was told that I am not eligible to upgrade my phone until September, one year after I got this razr. I told them that I'm not sure the phone will last that long, given its poor battery performance. Their response to me was that I could try to go the lost/broken/stolen route, but that only the 3G was available that way, at a cost of $599.

This doesn't seem right! I am seeking to spend more money with them, both for the phone, and to upgrade to a data plan, and they don't want me to do this. 

At the moment, it's all I can do not to lob my razr into the air and louisville slugger it past the bleachers. Any advice on how I can convince rogers to take my money and let me get the phone I want, please?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Hint: See the advice in this post, but ignore the part about _threatening_ to cancel, per se; don't threaten, just ask the retentions department about it.

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iph...crease-my-monthly-rogers-bill.html#post837513



Ants said:


> I assume you use 500-600MB of data - cause 600GB would be insane!
> 
> As for contacting the retentions department, there's no need to threaten to cancel your contract. What has worked for me in the past is to inform them that you are trying to save some money on your monthly bill and would like to review your bill, monthly usage and hoping to get a package that better meets your needs. Be courteous and respectful and they should be willing to listen to your cause.
> 
> ...


----------



## PierreB (Mar 5, 2007)

*another strategy?*



talonracer said:


> Hey all,
> I have a moto razr v9, and it's rubbish. The battery life is good for maybe half a day, if I restrict it to texting and maybe a 5 minute phone call. The phone isn't even a year old.
> 
> I called rogers to complain about the phone, and ask about upgrading/replacing it with a 3GS. I was told that I am not eligible to upgrade my phone until September, one year after I got this razr. I told them that I'm not sure the phone will last that long, given its poor battery performance. Their response to me was that I could try to go the lost/broken/stolen route, but that only the 3G was available that way, at a cost of $599.
> ...



You don't mention what type of plan you are on. Just wondering whether it might make sense to cancel your existing plan and then become a "new subscriber". i.e., what is the amount of penalty that you would pay for this. You might be better off to go this route. Perhaps you can transfer your existing phone number to Fido?


----------



## autechre (Jun 1, 2009)

i was in the same situation. I called and simply told the agent that i was interested in canceling my service. They asked me why and i said that it was because i was unable to get the iphone because of their policies. They told me that I would have to pay a fee for canceling my contract and i said that was fine (even though i wasn't going to let them cancel it!) 

then they transfered me to retention department and I told them that I wanted the iphone, that Fido didn't want to give it to me and that I really wanted it so I was going to transfer over to Rogers. I was very calm and nice about it. Then the agent offered to give me a discount of 10$ per month on my bill instead of the iphone, i thanked the agent and said that that was not the reason for my call, i was calling just to get the iphone, so please cancel my line...

Then he put me on hold a couple times and came back and said that he could give it to me but that i would have to start paying the 6.95$ access fee (which i wasn't paying before) in addition to not being able to use my Fido dollars. 

So when they give you your iphone, you have to compromise somewhere, they wont let you just have it. You get a punishment to go along with it.

So i got the iphone and two weeks later they announced the release of the 3Gs. I called for an adjustment in price (cause i was within the 15 day return/exchange period and they wouldnt give it to me (100$ difference) unless i get the data plan. 

So there is always some kind of punishment tied to getting what you want. A regular customer service agent will probably not be able to help you, so make sure you get transfered to retention. Thats my story


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

All told today I spent over 3 hours on the phone with Rogers, to get absolutely nowhere. I spoke with 5 different people in a variety of departments, all of whom were very sympathetic and understood why I wanted to upgrade and replace my garbage phone... but none of which were able to do a blessed thing.

In that 3 hours, they successfully drained my battery and left me sans phone until I could return home to charge the thing again.

I've been told to wait til monday so their offices will be fully open and then maybe, MAYBE someone will be around to speak with me that can actually help.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Given the treatment you and the previous poster have described, I have no idea why you would want to continue giving these idiots a sizeable chunk of your hard-earned income. Punishment? Please. You're the customer! There is no such thing as punishment. If they don't want to do business, they don't want to do business. End of story. Rogers/Fido does not deserve to have the exclusive on a class act like Apple. They haven't earned it.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

autechre said:


> So when they give you your iphone, you have to compromise somewhere, they wont let you just have it. You get a punishment to go along with it.


Is it really a punishment? Do we honestly think that this is the way the world should work. I really want the iPhone so I'll toss a tantrum or whine or complain until I get what I want. Whether you like it or not, Rogers is a business. It isn't their purpose to give away the popular phone of the day.

TR - I understand that you are having problems with the hardware you bought from Rogers, push on and get the situation fixed. For everyone else who just wants the iPhone; maybe it's time to truly put it in perspective. If you NEED the phone, then pay up. If you want the phone, deal with it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Okay, here''s some different advice: the key when you find they won't help you, call back, make sure you get through to customer relations, try again. No help? Thank them nicely, hang up, call back.

If you give up, buy a battery on eBay for $10 including shipping:
NEW OEM MOTOROLA BX40 SNN5805A BATTERY FOR RAZR 2 V8 V9 - eBay (item 250446163579 end time Jun-26-09 19:48:59 PDT)

or within Canada generally:
motorola v9 battery, great deals on Cell Phones PDAs, motorola v9 battery bx50 on eBay!

or cheaper, from anywhere:
motorola v9 battery, great deals on Cell Phones PDAs, Electronics on eBay!

Or, for $20:
Canadian Prices: Motorola - Motorola BT50 Li-Ion Cell Phone Battery for E1000/ V975/ V980/... - BA685
GoCellular.ca - Motorola BT50 / SNN5771B 850mAh Li-Ion Battery - ORIGINAL MOTOROLA

Or, buy a pay as you go phone from Rogers: don't activate it on paygo, put in your SIM card, sell the new in package card that came with it. New one year warranty, except of course on the battery.

You bought a crappy Motorola phone; don't make that mistake again. It isn't Rogers' fault the battery crapped out, and very few companies will warranty your battery 6 months after purchase, let alone one year. Batteries die.

As for not letting you upgrade, they'll let you upgrade after one year (since you bought a non-smartphone). That gives you the same discounts as a brand new customer. Not fair? You signed up for this. But you can still get around it by being patient and getting through to customer relations.


----------



## Seshan (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah I can't upgrade either, We are on a family plan and have less then a year left on the 3 year contract. Spent a good time on the phone with them and got a million different answers. But none that didn't cost $800 or $70 a month. I want a new phone and would love to get the iPhone, but that does not look like it will happen since the 6gb for $30 ends at the end of July. ( I won't get a iPhone with out the 6gb) I can't even get any new phone with out extending the contract for another 3 years. So I am stuck with this POS phone. Don't get family plans!!!

I got one question that the guy didn't answer. If anyone knows, can you take 1 phone off a family plan of 3 phones when the one you want to take off was the added one?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Success!! My iPhone 3Gs is on its way.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Seshan said:


> Yeah I can't upgrade either, We are on a family plan and have less then a year left on the 3 year contract. Spent a good time on the phone with them and got a million different answers. But none that didn't cost $800 or $70 a month. I want a new phone and would love to get the iPhone, but that does not look like it will happen since the 6gb for $30 ends at the end of July. ( I won't get a iPhone with out the 6gb) I can't even get any new phone with out extending the contract for another 3 years. So I am stuck with this POS phone. Don't get family plans!!!
> 
> I got one question that the guy didn't answer. If anyone knows, can you take 1 phone off a family plan of 3 phones when the one you want to take off was the added one?


I converted to a family plan before I got my first iPhone last year. Shouldn't be a problem. Each line on the plan is treated independently even though they share a pool of minutes. I just extended my contract for an additional year due to the upgrade but that doesn't extend the contract period of my other family lines. Not sure what else is happening with your account but it's not due to the plan.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

talonracer said:


> Success!! My iPhone 3Gs is on its way.


Could you explain which department you called, what you said, what you asked for, etc.?


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Honestly, I believe that I spoke with every single employee at Rogers, in almost every department. I was even talking to Tech Support for a while, which made so much sense to me.

Tonight I asked to speak to the customer relations department, and then escalated my call, again, to a management level. After explaining the horror I'd gone through on saturday, as well as being on hold for over an hour tonight, I was in quite the happy mood, but did my best not to be rude.
At first, I was told again that I was ineligible for an upgrade until September. I argued again, based on the fact that I did NOT upgrade my phone last year, I was forced to replace my Nokia after it broke, and that I viewed the Motorola as an absolute downgrade. After some debate, the manager relented and was able to offer me an iPhone 3G, 8 or 16gb, for a rather good deal, but I told him that still wasn't good enough.

I again reiterated that I've been a Rogers customer for almost ten years, and in that time I've only had three phones. My Motorola's been a complete disappointment, and I told them that I thought they should take responsibility for selling me a lemon phone. 

Essentially, I think that my being a customer in good standing for nearly 10 years is what helped the most. I stated that if this was how Rogers treated their customers after this length of time, they could rip my contract in half and send someone round to pick up the shattered remains of my phone.

Finally, the manager said he was creating a new way to get me the phone I wanted. He added a second line to my account, which will be deleted once I receive the phone. He's erasing all the charges associated with the new line, and he's also thrown in some credits on my account to offset the anger and frustration I dealt with.

Perseverance! Success!!


----------



## Pika (Oct 6, 2008)

talonracer said:


> Honestly, I believe that I spoke with every single employee at Rogers, in almost every department. I was even talking to Tech Support for a while, which made so much sense to me.
> 
> Tonight I asked to speak to the customer relations department, and then escalated my call, again, to a management level. After explaining the horror I'd gone through on saturday, as well as being on hold for over an hour tonight, I was in quite the happy mood, but did my best not to be rude.
> At first, I was told again that I was ineligible for an upgrade until September. I argued again, based on the fact that I did NOT upgrade my phone last year, I was forced to replace my Nokia after it broke, and that I viewed the Motorola as an absolute downgrade. After some debate, the manager relented and was able to offer me an iPhone 3G, 8 or 16gb, for a rather good deal, but I told him that still wasn't good enough.
> ...


Wow man... WOW !


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

talonracer said:


> Success!! My iPhone 3Gs is on its way.


That's the spirit.


----------

